# custom kernel for intel quad core



## vlad2005 (Nov 27, 2008)

What option need to put on my custom kernel, to compile for intel quad core?
OS is, freebsd 7 amd64, and conf "/usr/src/sys/amd64/conf".


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2008)

```
# To make an SMP kernel, the next two lines are needed
options         SMP                     # Symmetric MultiProcessor Kernel
device          apic                    # I/O APIC
```

Plus the rest of your hardware of course.


----------



## vlad2005 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Djn (Nov 27, 2008)

I believe those are enabled in the GENERIC kernel, too - if that's where you're starting from you shouldn't need to change anything.


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 28, 2008)

In RELENG_7 SMP is the default. The GENERIC kernel does everything you need, there's nothing to gain by using a custom kernel.


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (Nov 28, 2008)

You also can try to replace
_options SCHED_4BSD_
with
_options SCHED_ULE_
It's by default from 7.1


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2008)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> In RELENG_7 SMP is the default. The GENERIC kernel does everything you need, there's nothing to gain by using a custom kernel.



Already enabled by default in 7.0-RELEASE as well.


----------

